# aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017



## Bellyangler (20. April 2017)

Moin Leute, 
wollte euch trotz des baglimits für Dorsch ermuntern hier mal ein paar Fangberichte reinzusetzen.
Gruß Bellyangler#6

War heute selbst das erste Mal unterwegs und es war mühsam ein paar Dorsche zusammen zu suchen.
Am Ende waren´s genau 5, größte Fische immerhin 56 und 57 cm.


----------



## banzinator (20. April 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Petri dazu. Welche Uhrzeit, welche Tiefe?


----------



## Bellyangler (20. April 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Moin,
ich war von 6.00-10.30 Uhr vor Dahme. 
Tiefe ca. 4-5 Meter.
Alle auf Kopyto 8 cm motoroil und braungrünglitter
Nervig: für mich neu - TP Parkplatz jetzt gebührenpflichtig von 8.00 bis 22.00 Uhr (zum Glück funktionierte der Automat nicht!) und natürlich wieder Stellnetz direkt vor der Küste!#q
Gruß BA#h


----------



## Bellyangler (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Moin!
Hier noch mal aus meiner Sicht ein paar Eindrücke der letzten 4 Touren.
Insgesamt 10 Dorsche mit 2/3 Anglern. Das sind aber Standfische, die sich das ganze Jahr vor der Küste aufhalten
Der Dorsch ist (bisher?) gefühlt nicht vor der Küste in Bellyboat-Reichweite. Wenn Fische, dann gerade maßige oder untermaßig.
Weißenhaus völlig verkrautet, Todeszone. Angeln mit Gummifisch praktisch unmöglich.
In Dahme etwas bessere Bedingungen, aber auch dort bescheidene Ergebnisse. Gefühlt waren kaum bis keine Fische vor Ort.
Sind die Dorschbestände tatsächlich so stark eingebrochen?|kopfkrat
Es scheint traurige Gewissheit zu sein!
Gruß Bellyangler


----------



## Erdmännchen (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*



Bellyangler schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hier noch mal aus meiner Sicht ein paar Eindrücke der letzten 4 Touren.
> Insgesamt 10 Dorsche mit 2/3 Anglern. Das sind aber Standfische, die sich das ganze Jahr vor der Küste aufhalten
> Der Dorsch ist (bisher?) gefühlt nicht vor der Küste in Bellyboat-Reichweite. Wenn Fische, dann gerade maßige oder untermaßig.
> ...


War gestern in Rosenfelde, also quasi Dahme, vom Strand aus gut 1 Stunde versucht zu brandeln, bis der Platzregen einsetzte, hatte in der Zeit auch keinen Kontakt. Bedingungen schienen eigentlich nicht schlecht zu sein. Der Bestand kann ja eigentlich nicht von einem Jahr aufs nächste komplett verschwinden, der kommt hoffentlich bald vorbei.


----------



## mefofänger (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

ich habe langsam immer mehr den verdacht das bei dem brand in frederica viel schlimmeres in die ostsee gelangt ist als zugegeben wird!!! und deshalb der dorsch sich verzogen hat! mfg


----------



## Smallmouth (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Versucht es doch mal auf diese , wenns mit Dorsch nicht klappt , obwohl ich kann nicht klagen außer über das Baglimit......


----------



## Mot (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Petri schöne Fische.
Plattfisch satt. Ist schon was dran an den Platten, die letzten die ich hatte waren noch recht dünn!?


----------



## Smallmouth (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

werden langsam besser , leider kommen aber immer mehr fingerlange Wittlinge und Minidorsche dazu .


----------



## Mot (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> werden langsam besser , leider kommen aber immer mehr fingerlange Wittlinge und Minidorsche dazu .



Das ist doch aber auch sehr gut, auf die eine Art. Das zeigt das es vielleicht besser wird in den kommenden Jahren. Im letzten Herbst und jetzt im Frühjahr hatte ich nicht einen Dorsch oder Wittling in wurfweite mit der watbüx.#c


----------



## shad (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Moin moin,
Ich war über den 1. Mai für 1 Woche mit dem bb auf Fehmarn. Bis der starke Ostwind einsetzte habe ich die gesamte Ostküste Fehmarns abgefischt, bis 9m Tiefe. Ich konnte nicht einen einzigen Dorsch fangen. Dann stellte ich um auf Butt und fischte mit dem Buttlöffel. Auch hier dieselbe Situation: Nicht ein Biss!!! Auffällig war, das auf Höhe Klausdorf der ganze Strand mit einer stinkenden Algenschicht voll war, in der ich teilweise knietief versunken bin. Auch beim Fischen hatte ich ständig dieses Stinkezeug am Haken. Ich glaube auch, das die zig Tonnen Flüssignitrat aus DK ihre Spuren hinterlassen haben. Aber vielleicht nicht überall. Als der Ostwind einsetzte fuhr ich an die Westküste und konnte dort Hornhechte und Meerforellen fangen. Es befand sich dort auch kein "Stinkekraut" am Strand. Brandungsangler fingen hier ihre Butts...

Gruß,
shad


----------



## blumi (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*








Smallmouth schrieb:


> Versucht es doch mal auf diese , wenns mit Dorsch nicht klappt , obwohl ich kann nicht klagen außer über das Baglimit......




Moin ja Smallmouth, wie du das immer nur machst Dickes Petri#6 ich habe mit den Baglimit auch immer Probleme weil nach der Arbeit extra schnell los und dann ist der Sack auch so schnell zu...|kopfkrat...

Gruß Blumi:vik: der mit den zwei Angeln in der Hand


----------



## Smallmouth (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Das Wochenende vom Belly ....


----------



## Bellyangler (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Hallo Smallmouth!
Kein Wunder dass wir nichts mehr fangen!
Dickes Petri!
Gruß BA


----------



## blumi (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Moin Moin,

wie sieht es an der Küste zur Zeit aus geht da was .... 

Ich würde mich über ein paar schöne Berichte freuen....#h

Petri Heil wenn ihr gerade los wollt|wavey:
Gruß blumi


----------



## Wolleraer (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

War am Montag bei Kühlungsborn mit dem Bellyboat 4 Stunden fischen. Sehr wenig Bisse . 4 kleine Dorsche die erst noch wachsen müssen. Aber ein fantastischer Sonnenuntergang.


----------



## GreenMonsta (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Hallo Kollegen,ich bin ab dem 3.7 auf Fehmarn/Sahrensdorf und möchte gerne mit der Spinnrute Watfischen gehen. 
Macht das anfang Juli vom Ufer Sinn? Sind noch Hornis da,würde sehr gerne mal einen fangen. Aber eigentlich bin ich über jeden Fang glücklich 



Lg und Danke!


----------



## Smallmouth (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Vom Ufer kannst Du momentan reichlich Dorsche fangen leidet alle max. 30 -40 cm oder noch kleiner , um an Größer zu kommen braucht man ein Belly oder Ähnliches.


----------



## GreenMonsta (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Danke für deine Antwort.  
Lg


----------



## Bellyangler (19. Oktober 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Moin,
gestern gab es in Dahme endlich mal wieder ein paar vernünftige Herbstdorsche, größter 64 cm. Vor der Küste leider wieder Netze (Kutter aus Travemünde!) Hatte baglimit nach 2 Stunden erreicht. (11.00 - 13.00 Uhr)
Gruß BA


----------



## Smallmouth (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: aktuelle Fänge BB/Kajak/Boot/Watfischen 2017*

Dorsch geht auch noch gut .


----------

